
Dementia Stopped Peter Max from Painting - SirLJ
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/28/business/peter-max-dementia-cruise-ship-auctions.html
======
bitwize
Peter Max was responsible for the designs from one of my favorite games,
Parappa the Rapper. Hearing that he has dementia saddens me, hearing that he's
the victim of Stan Lee style elder abuse pisses me off.

------
coldcode
As an artist it's sad that someone who made so many people happy now is a
shell others take advantage of for money. While having assistant paint parts
is a longtime tradition (even back in the Middle Ages) this is simply ripping
off a man who doesn't know any better, and flooding the market with what are
really knock-offs.

